# I fumetti



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Amici ed amiche leggete o leggevate dei fumetti?


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

leggere?mi son fatto una cultura a fumetti: topolino,il giornalino, tira e molla a volte, tutte le varie uscite disney,topolino mese i classici mega 2000 mega 3000...,

poi sono arrivati anche i fumetti di annata,le penateus,linus,le struntrupper...qualche dilan ,qualche diabolik..

te blu?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> leggere?mi son fatto una cultura a fumetti: topolino,il giornalino, tira e molla a volte, tutte le varie uscite disney,topolino mese i classici mega 2000 mega 3000...,
> 
> poi sono arrivati anche i fumetti di annata,le penateus,linus,le struntrupper...qualche dilan ,qualche diabolik..
> 
> te blu?



Io leggevo Zagor e Tex.


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo Sin City.


----------



## francylomba (1 Settembre 2012)

io leggevo e leggo tutt'ora topolino , i grandi classici e cose cosi .. il mio ragazzo che ha 10 anni in piu' di me li ha tenuti tutti anche quelli piu' vecchiotti quindi faccio scorpacciate !

leggevo anche qualche alan ford, mitico il trio della mutua ahaha


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2012)

Manga tantissimi.

Fumetti recentemente mi sto accaparrando Dylang Dog che mi piace, Tex mi è sempre piaciuto.

E poi...rat-man cavolo!


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

alle medie leggevo i fumetti di mio nonno, soprattutto Superman, ma anche i Vendicatori, Daredevil e Spiderman.
Topolino l'ho letto credo per un decennio. Quanti ricordi!
Per non parlare dei manga. Ne ho letti a centinaia. Il mio primo è stato Sailor Moon, in quinta elementare. I miei preferiti rimangono Lady Oscar, Captain Tsubasa (Holly & Benji), Video Girl Ai, Mars, Full Metal Alchemist, Chobits, Wolf's Rain, Fushigi Yuugi, Inu Yasha, Magic Knight Rayearth e il bellissimo Neon Genesis Evangelion. Purtroppo ne ho conservati pochissimo  e non leggo più niente di tutto ciò (anche per la spesa ragguardevole che i manga rappresentavano).


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Io leggo tutt'ora One Piece, spettacolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Leggo con regolarità Dylan Dog e in generale qualche fumetto della Bonelli ave Ogni tanto qualcos'altro ma è raro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io leggevo Zagor e Tex.



Blu con sta cosa guadagni tanti punti!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Leggo con regolarità Dylan Dog e in generale qualche fumetto della Bonelli ave Ogni tanto qualcos'altro ma è raro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



....pensa che non eri ancora nato...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Dylan Dog  è il mio unico vizio. Lo compro e leggo dal 1993. Mi mancano forse 10 numeri che penso di recuperare facilmente.

Ho qualche Batman, vecchi Topolini, Tex, Zagor, Mister No, Martin Mystere, Tiramolla, Braccio di Ferro, Nathan Never, Demon Hunter, Nick Rider, Comandante Mark...
Sono incuriosito da Julia ma non l'ho mai comprato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dylan Dog  è il mio unico vizio. Lo compro e leggo dal 1993. Mi mancano forse 10 numeri che penso di recuperare facilmente.
> 
> Ho qualche Batman, vecchi Topolini, Tex, Zagor, Mister No, Martin Mystere, Tiramolla, Braccio di Ferro, Nathan Never, Demon Hunter, Nick Rider, Comandante Mark...
> Sono incuriosito da Julia ma non l'ho mai comprato.


Hai letto l'ultimo numero di Dylan?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai letto l'ultimo numero di Dylan?



Quello di settembre ancora no. Mi aspetta appena rientro a Roma  così come il color fest.

Ma il Dylandogone quando esce?

ps. compri le ristampe ogni tanto? è lì che pubblicano ancora la posta dei lettori o non esiste più? non compro una ristampa da 7/8 anni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Si le ristampe le prendo sempre quando posso! Lo speciale esce il 20 settembre!


----------



## yelle (2 Settembre 2012)

Dylan Dog per un breve periodo l'ho letto anch'io.
A mio fratello poi fregavo sempre Diabolik


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo Topolino, facevo la collezione fino a un certo punto, poi un bel giorno mi dissi basta! 
Ho letto qualche manga, ma mai con una frequenza assidua (Kor, Ranma). Lo ammetto il costo, mi ha fermata quasi subito.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi piacciono un sacco,soprattutto i Marvel. Per adesso seguo Spider-Man e The Avengers,ma punto un giorno a seguirne molte altre.

Ah tra l'altro è iniziato dal mese scorso l'evento dell'anno Avengers vs X-Men! Il preludio che ho comprato promette bene.


----------



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

a vero dimenticavo i manga

dai la grande avventura,capitan tsubasa e altri misti!


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/gvBVl.jpg
Un'immagine vale più di mille parole


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Dal 98 al 2001 ho compto manga e Dylan Dog come se piovesse...andavo per autore sopratutto. Da Akira Toriyama, Tsukasa Hojo, Buronson, Masakazu Katsura..avevo collezzionato tutto di questi autori, compresi i libri illustrati e le miniserie sconosciute. Arrivato l'euro e visto l'andazzo con l'aumento dei prezzi ho mollato tutto.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2012)

Da piccolo divoravo centinaia di Topolino e mi ricordo che collezionavo anche i modellini da costruire che uscivano allegati (tipo d'acqua di Paperinik). Attualmente apprezzo molto Dylan Dog, che però leggo a scrocco di un amico che ha tutti i numeri usciti fino ad oggi. Di manga seguo One Piece e Naruto anche perchè, avendo cominciato a seguirli da molto tempo, vorrei vedere come vanno a finire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io leggo tutt'ora One Piece, spettacolare.



anch'io...ora solo One Piece


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Non mi sono mai piaciuto i Manga. Forse perchè sono sempre stato abituato a prendere fumetti Marvel e DC... Il cambiamento è netto.


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono mai piaciuto i Manga. Forse perchè sono sempre stato abituato a prendere fumetti Marvel e DC... Il cambiamento è netto.


Invece per me è l'esatto contrario 
L'unico fumetto occidentale che leggo è Rat-man del nostro connazionale Leo Ortolani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

a me il contrario  i Giapponesi fanno dei capolavori assurdi, Dragon Ball-One Piece-Naruto-Bleach e tante altre serie fantastiche


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Si si,però leggendo sempre fumetti americani quelli giapponesi non mi sono mai piaciuti 

Non nego che molti sono veri e propri capolavori,visto che la grande massa di gente che li segue. Ma io rimango sui miei Marvel!


----------



## BB7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Da piccolo leggevo i Topolino mentre ora leggo online One Piece e Naruto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo Dylan Dog, ora più nulla.


----------



## Isao (2 Settembre 2012)

Naruto su tutti. Ho tutti i numeri "shippuden" e lo seguo in contemporanea con il giappone.
Ultimamente ho cominciato a prendere i "Devil e i cavalieri marvel". E' una nuova serie che ho acquistato principalmente per Devil ma non vi nascono che mi sono appassionato pure a "the punisher" e "ghost rider" (Nell'albo ci sono 2 episodi Devil, uno the punisher e uno ghost rider)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ottima scelta Isao. Devil è uno dei supereroi Marvel che più mi affascina. Purtroppo a causa di un budget ridotto sono costretto a farne a meno....


----------



## Isao (2 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ottima scelta Isao. Devil è uno dei supereroi Marvel che più mi affascina. Purtroppo a causa di un budget ridotto sono costretto a farne a meno....


Sono albi a colori di 3,50 euro mensili.. Non sono mica contento di spendere soldi alla leggera però è un piccolo piacere..una birra in meno al pub e li compro


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Rat-Man me lo consigliate? Ogni tanto lo leggevo ma molto sporadicamente, non mi dispiaceva ma vorrei l'opinione di chi lo compra con continuità.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Sono albi a colori di 3,50 euro mensili.. Non sono mica contento di spendere soldi alla leggera però è un piccolo piacere..una birra in meno al pub e li compro



Ma infatti. Anche io quando posso metto da parte una decina di euro,e così posso permettermi almeno due-tre serie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rat-Man me lo consigliate? Ogni tanto lo leggevo ma molto sporadicamente, non mi dispiaceva ma vorrei l'opinione di chi lo compra con continuità.



Io lo seguivo,almeno fino al numero 60 circa. Ed è spassosissimo!! Non so come sia adesso,ma quando lo seguivo era veramente forte!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Anche io quando posso metto da parte una decina di euro,e così posso permettermi almeno due-tre serie.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Capisco! Grazie per il consiglio ;-)


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] topic per la sezione cultura.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] il topic sui fumetti.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] il topic sui fumetti.



Ok blu. Scusa il clone, questo non lo avevo visto


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ok blu. Scusa il clone, questo non lo avevo visto



...figurati, sei juventino e si sa che non vedete bene......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...figurati, sei juventino e si sa che non vedete bene......


----------



## korma (14 Aprile 2013)

ho tutti i Dylan Dog e Nathan Never..i Never tutti prima serie, i Dylan dal numero 15 tutti prima serie.


----------



## Canonista (14 Aprile 2013)

Io sono cresciuto con Topolino e Zagor


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me il contrario  i Giapponesi fanno dei capolavori assurdi, *Dragon Ball-One Piece-Naruto-Bleach* e tante altre serie fantastiche



i fantastici 4 

io invece riesco a seguire sia manga che marvel,la DC non mi ha mai attirato più di tanto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> i fantastici 4
> 
> io invece riesco a seguire sia manga che marvel,la DC non mi ha mai attirato più di tanto



Naruto non lo seguo
per adesso seguo solo One Piece e mi sta prendendo tantissimo


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Ultimamente mi attira Berserk e sto pensando se cominciarlo. Qualcuno lo ha provato? Ne ho sempre sentito parlare bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> i fantastici 4
> 
> io invece riesco a seguire sia manga che marvel,la DC non mi ha mai attirato più di tanto



Della Marvel cosa segui? Dal mese prossimo comincia una rivoluzione in Marvel con molte serie che chiuderanno e altre che comincieranno!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultimamente mi attira Berserk e sto pensando se cominciarlo. Qualcuno lo ha provato? Ne ho sempre sentito parlare bene.



lo segue un mio amico e gli piace tantissimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Della Marvel cosa segui? Dal mese prossimo comincia una rivoluzione in Marvel con molte serie che chiuderanno e altre che comincieranno!



Iron man,spider man,deadpool,hulk,thor e wolwerine


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Aprile 2013)

Wow, un bel pacchetto! 

Io dal mese prossimo comincio Capitan America


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Dylan Dog


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Wow, un bel pacchetto!
> 
> Io dal mese prossimo comincio Capitan America



Il mio eroe marvel preferito è l'uomo di ferro..quindi captain america non è che mi vada molto a genio,anche se mi intriga parecchio


----------

